# Maven-Installation für Intellij



## enjoythesilence (24. Okt 2016)

Hi,
ich richte gerade meine IDE ein und habe noch nicht soviel Erfahrung darin und verzweifle gerade ein bisschen. Laut Terminal habe ich Maven, Git und Java erfolgreich installiert, Git und Java funktionieren auch mit IntelliJ, aber ich kann einfach kein Maven Projekt erstellen. Muss ich da noch irgendeinen Pfad zu IntelliJ legen? Ich benutze Windows und möchte das Betriebssystem nicht wechseln, because of reasons. 
LG Florian


----------



## enjoythesilence (24. Okt 2016)

Hi,
ich habe nur noch auf Configure gehen müssen, um dort das Maven PlugIn zu installieren. Mir fehlt allerdings noch Spring. Auf deren Website konnte ich aber nur den Download für Eclipse finden können. Ich würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.
LG Florian


----------



## Steven Hachel (24. Okt 2016)

Hallöle,
Maven ist Bestandteil von IntelliJ und das seid der ersten Version.  Da musst du nix installieren oder sonst was. Ist kein Eclipse. 

Wenn du ein Maven Projekt erstellen möchtest, gehe einfach diesen Schritt: File -> New -> Projekt -> Maven.
Wie du dann die Dependencies für Spring lädst, erfährst du auf spring.io

viele Grüße
Steven


----------

